# Anonymous lists URLs and hosts of ISIS supporter websites



## Kris (Apr 8, 2015)

http://n4gm.com/2015/04/08/anonymous-released-a-list-of-isis-supporter-websites-and-companies-in-uk-and-us-that-are-hosting-them/

Mostly CloudFlare, but of course: 

*http:// alfetn. com  ColoCrossing United States*

Source

EDIT: Didn't want someone to accidentally click that.


----------



## Amitz (Apr 8, 2015)

There is also SoftLayer and a bunch of others in the list. I don't think this justifies a special 'ColoCrossing Drama'...


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Apr 8, 2015)

Was hoping not to see ColoCrossing, but expected it.


----------



## Kris (Apr 8, 2015)

Amitz said:


> There is also SoftLayer and a bunch of others in the list. I don't think this justifies a special 'ColoCrossing Drama'...


Not ColoCrossing drama, but par for the course.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 8, 2015)

Amitz said:


> I don't think this justifies a special 'ColoCrossing Drama'...



BREAKING NEWS: ISIS IS WATCHING THE DAYCARE.

VIDEO PROOF:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVNftaWEEUQ


----------



## telephone (Apr 8, 2015)

Okay... Are hosts suppose to have an "Are you an Isis/Isil supporter" checkbox?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 8, 2015)

telephone said:


> Okay... Are hosts suppose to have an "Are you an Isis/Isil supporter" checkbox?


It's right next to the "Are you a Spammer?" checkbox.


----------



## drmike (Apr 8, 2015)

... right next to the do you support Palestine / Persia / Iran and break embargos for $$$ and have prayer rugs in your data center...

Apologies to my Muslim friends who aren't any more gonzo style fundamentalist than the average Christian is.

Problem is, CC AGAIN doesn't have that IP or larger block SWIP'd.  Meaning it is a fair assumption that they are directly selling such.

The site that they were flagged for does have or had forums.  Start mixing the topic and forums and well one my infer or fear that such might be used for communications, plotting, etc. 

I think ISIS / IS_L should be heavy bombarded before they get any closer than that three miles from Syria or anywhere else.  But these fools are US propoganda tools and there to try to overthrow people in the Middle East and take their stuff.  That imperialist approach just sucks... Leave people be, let sovereignty nations be and encourage positive changes when appropriate as an outsider purely._

_
__ _

_
__And some countries wonder why they are hated outside of people wanting their monetary wealth...._


----------

